# Looking for simple puzzle box plans



## antieuclid (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd like to try making a Japanese puzzle box, but I'm having some trouble finding entry-level plans. Can anyone suggest some?


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

do a searcch here on LJ there was a post about some


----------



## corsi (Sep 19, 2010)

the best place to go is http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bruce.viney/index.html. there are plans for sell but there are also free ones. it is a great place.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Check out Jeff Vollmer's book called "Puzzle Boxes" - it has a great DVD with it… informative and funny!


----------



## KelSnake (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey Wiley,

Though not exactly a Japanese puzzle box site, this site does feature many different kinds of puzzle boxes. Some use neo magnets, some use gravity pins, some use combination locking systems, all great fun.

http://www.woodlockplans.ca


----------

